# Calcium supplements for home cooking



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

For those that home cook, what do you use for your calcium supplement? I hear a lot of people do the ground up egg shells, some bone meal and others seaweed. The seaweed was looking promising to me but there are conflicting reports about the iodine in it.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I use Standard Process calcium. A vet who specializes in nutrition said it is the absolute best calcium supplement around. It comes in wafers or powdered form.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shelly, when I was home cooking following the nutritionist's recipe, I used KAL bone meal powder as a Calcium source on her recommendation. 
http://m.luckyvitamin.com/p-15748-kal-bone-meal-powder-16-oz



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks  I will check these out. Do they advise on the bottle on amounts for dogs? I guess I also have Dr. Becker's book and another one on the way that discusses the amount of calcium to use as well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I buy a big container of powdered eggshell from my vet. I have the seaweed one also that I use occasionally but you have to use double the amount and makes their food a bit too powdery and they don't like it. For the eggshell it is 1/2 tsp per lb of food. It does say on the container.


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> I use Standard Process calcium. A vet who specializes in nutrition said it is the absolute best calcium supplement around. It comes in wafers or powdered form.



Is the powdered one easier to use and how much do you need per pound of food?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Shelley,

If you have time take a look at this article in particular to #3 where the calcium is  

DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Cooked Diets for Dogs


----------

